# The University of Kansas



## Rocky0701 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hey guys! I know it's been like a year since I've posted on here. I don't really cube much anymore, but I still do love doing it. I am in my freshman year at The University of Kansas and I was just wondering if there were any other cubers that go here or live in the area. Cheers!


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey Rock. I don't go to the university of Kansas obviously being 30 years old but I did back in the day. If you can get a few peeps together I would be willing to travel to hang and work on cubing!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi all! I’m a sophomore at KU. I’ve slowly been getting back into cubing after a while away this semester, and I would be really interested in forming a community here at KU. I was thinking we could have monthly or even semimonthly meet ups to just hang out and solve for a while. If anyone here on the forum goes to KU and would be interested, let me know!


----------

